# Any New Age furs?



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Any New Age/Ambient furs?*

To begin, the music New Age artists such as David Arkenstone, Enya, Enigma, The Afro Celt Sound System, Celtic Woman, and Vangelis is the most wonderful I've heard.  But, AMETHYSTIUM is the most wonderful music of this summer.

(Big, new, epic favorite in caps up there.)

I also love Ambient artists such as G.O.L., Steve Roach (I'd like to try my hand an improvised martial arts dance, called "The Magna Kata", to his "Core Meditation" song), The Future Sound of London, Ulrich Schnauss, and anything you can hear on Soma FM's Space Station Soma, Groove Salad, and Drone Zone.

So, do any of you like the New Age and Ambient music genres and maybe some of the artists I've mentioned?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2008)

Enya is good... I am not so much of a new age fan as I am a fan of Ambient, and the subgenres of electronica. If boards of canada counted, then yes.
Era, which is more like gregorian chant, is new age-ish... dunno


----------



## Monarq (Jul 18, 2008)

With the exception of some some Celtic sounding stuff and one Enya song I can't stand new age.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 18, 2008)

yah i guess i could count myself in, im not positive on what exactly qualifies as new age but i do like boards of canada and lots of postrock ie. mogwai, the album leaf
and i like alot of ambient stuff
does m83 qualify cause that shit rocks my world


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

I really dig illbient, a lot of the old eno/fripp stuff is really nice I reckon.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, Celtic music and the musical variants thereof (modern Celtic, Celt Rock, various musical blends with the Celtic genre) have been my favorite genres since I first learned what it was, and I like some other not so Celtic New Age groups but not all of them.
Clannad is still probably my favorite group though Lorenna McKennitt is pretty close second.
I liked Enigma and they were more Gregorian chant mixed with modern stuff than Celtic, but they were still good. I havenâ€™t listened to their music in years, though.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm.  Sounds good.

I remember hearing "Sadness, Part 1" numerous times years ago before finding out that it was by Enigma.  I couldn't believe it.

I even heard it on Jack FM a few years ago, too.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 18, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Enya is good... I am not so much of a new age fan as I am a fan of Ambient, and the subgenres of electronica. If boards of canada counted, then yes.
> Era, which is more like gregorian chant, is new age-ish... dunno



I suppose this thread is destined to be about Ambient and New Age.

I'll have to make it so.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got some New Age... I have CDs from the aforementioned Clannad, Enya, Loreena McKennitt and Enigma. I've heard and might have a cassette dub of some Paul Winter (specifically a bunch of versions of his song "Icarus"), but it's been a while since I've dug through my cassettes.

As for Vangelis, I only have one of his albums, and I don't think it's one of his better ones ("The Dragon"). It's too... repetitive. I've never been able to wrap my head around it.

I LOVE Andreas Vollenweider's music! Max Laesser's Ark is pretty good (I only have his "Earthwalk" album, which I believe is currently out of print). Oh! I also have a CD copy of Bo Hansson's "Lord of the Rings" from 1970 (that was New Age before the term was created).

So, yeah, I have some New Age in my collection.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 19, 2008)

And here I thought I was the only one who'd heard of David Arkenstone.

Honestly, I'm still really into celtic and folk music, but new age is beginning to burn me. The latest releases from Delerium, Enigma and, yes, David Arkenstone just don't resound with me like some of these artists used to.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> I liked Enigma and they were more Gregorian chant mixed with modern stuff than Celtic, but they were still good. I havenâ€™t listened to their music in years, though.



I've heard a song by Enigma, but didn't know who made it. Sadness... Genious song... For Ambient, I'd say Aphex twin made some good songs... selected works of 88 to 92 is the greatest ambient album I think that has been recorded to date. Tha is a wonderous song.
Celtic music, I have never ever considered to be new age, but simply its own catagory. Celtic is very nice to listen to. Anyone listen to Karsh Kale?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

Klaus Schulze....
This song is from 1977, and it sounds better, I think, than all of modern day electronic music, and trance. Klaus Schulze invented New age electronic... You cannot deny that...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQMjVe_AGkY


----------



## Foxlink (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I like all sorts of music, and 'ambient' or new age is actually one of my favorites.  I do like Enigma, but I'm more into the spiritual sides of things- I like Anugama.  He has the best meditation series around- if you are lucky enough to get ahold of one.  The albums I have are 'Healing'; 'Shamanic Dream 1' (and 2); and 'Tantra'.  I have been looking for other ones for quite some time, but don't be fooled- I may like the 'new age' stuff, but I'm also cool with comedy like Stephen Lynch...


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 20, 2008)

I like a bit of it, especially Enya and Celtic Woman (to name some from the list you mentioned).  I love most Celtic music actually.  Loreena McKennitt and Clannad are some of my other top favorites.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a big NewAge fan, a lot of my music is NewAge or NewAge inspired. I like Enya, will check out Amethystium as well.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I like some New Age, but I'm more into trance and ambient.


----------



## Foxlink (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Vesuro, you might want to check out Anugama- Shamanic Dream 1 and 2 are VERY good for relaxing and for meditation.  They are hard to find, but I'm sure you could get ahold of them through Amazon or Ebay.  If you want, I could umm... send you them- if you don't mind accepting IM p2p stuff


----------



## Canard (Jul 20, 2008)

I not only like New Age and ambient (the latter is my favorite), I also make it  Jon Jenkins is probably my favorite, though when I'm in the mood, some very dark Lull is also fair game.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 20, 2008)

And while you're all at it, you should check out Adiemus and Deep Forest. <.<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

IDM (stupid name for a genre, but who gives), Drum and Bass, Trance(I like Oceanlab, and Blank&Jones), downtempo, Illbient, Ambient, and Trip hop.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Jul 29, 2008)

I write ambient stuff. My friends get mad at me for not promoting it.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 29, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> And while you're all at it, you should check out Adiemus and Deep Forest. <.<



The early Adiemus albums, though -- the first three are the best.  After Miriam Stockley left for a solo career, things went downhill fast.  (I've only listened to _Vocalise_ once.  That was enough.  I was glad I'd bought it used.)

And seconding my love for Loreena McKennitt, Afro Celt Sound System, Enya, David Arkenstone, and Andreas Vollenweider (particularly _Dancing With the Lion_).  I liked Clannad years ago more than I do now, but I haven't really kept up with them.  Enigma I've only heard a few things from here and there; I don't own any of their music, but at least one of their albums is on my wish list.  

I'm surprised to see, though, that no one has mentioned my favorite Celtic-influenced new age group, Secret Garden.  If you like Celtic Woman, you might want to check them out (personally, I find Celtic Woman too prepackaged, more like a marketing ploy than an actual creative group, but that's just me).  I had a chance to see Secret Garden live a couple years ago; great show even though the venue was somewhat small.  They're the ones who actually wrote that song "You Raise Me Up" that that Groban dude has gotten famous for singing.  :/  Though it's worried me that they haven't put anything out in a while...

Also, I'd like to hear from more people here on FA who write this sort of thing.  I mean, I like trance and electronica well enough, but it's been hard to find what I would call "new age" on FA except for FoxAmoore's excellent work, and a few scattered pieces here and there that I've happened to run across.  (I guess it might help if "New Age" were a category option, even if it is kind of a catch-all category by its very nature.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 29, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> The early Adiemus albums, though -- the first three are the best.  After Miriam Stockley left for a solo career, things went downhill fast.  (I've only listened to _Vocalise_ once.  That was enough.  I was glad I'd bought it used.)
> 
> And seconding my love for Loreena McKennitt, Afro Celt Sound System, Enya, David Arkenstone, and Andreas Vollenweider (particularly _Dancing With the Lion_).  I liked Clannad years ago more than I do now, but I haven't really kept up with them.  Enigma I've only heard a few things from here and there; I don't own any of their music, but at least one of their albums is on my wish list.
> 
> ...



Hah, I had no idea Adiemus even had more than one album.  And love for Celtic Woman!


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

Well ''New Age'' is my favorite music genre. I love Enigma so much. <3  Enya, Gregorian, Deep Forest, Loreena McKennitt are also awesome.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

Karsh Kale? A bit more Electronic & Trance, but still pretty good.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 25, 2008)

you could call me that i guess


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose I do like New Age music.  Deep Forest = <3, seriously.  I love them so much.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 30, 2008)

If by "new age" you include E.S. Posthumus then count me in.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 30, 2008)

Im a metalhead  well......not entirley, but i like heavy rock, metal, and some classic rock........and no im not fucking "emo" lol sorry i just like the music


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 2, 2008)

Fox Amoore said:


> I'm a big NewAge fan, a lot of my music is NewAge or NewAge inspired. I like Enya, will check out Amethystium as well.



So, what did you get out of Amethystium?  I suppose you've heard his music by now.


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 31, 2009)

whats new age music?


----------



## protocollie (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm not into the whole new age music cheesiness but if you're looking for good ambient, downtempo and chillout, I've got something to offer.

helios is a fantastic group for like drony dreamy ambient chillout. all india radio's early stuff is incredible, too. The CDs 002, The Inevitable and Permanent Evolutions are really dreamy sample-and-chop mixtures of clips of Indian radio, music, street sounds, some fantastic instrumentals and synth work. Really solid discs.

the main problem i find with the dreamy drony stuff is that it gets exhausting really fast, a lot of it lacks much serious structure, you know?


----------



## Nick (Aug 10, 2009)

Tomidomino said:


> whats new age music?


 
It's kinda like ambient, maybe with a downtempo beat...it's meant to be easy-listening. Enya is new age. But it doesn't have to be electronic, it can be acoustic. I love new age piano. 


I love new age. Especially stuff with really airy pads with a good atmospheric feel.


----------



## protocollie (Aug 12, 2009)

Tomidomino said:


> whats new age music?



music generated by employees of companies which intend to help 'relax' you or less-than-talented folks with an ear for chords and a willingness to hold down keys for two, three, or even four straight minutes to create a droning sound. super-cheesy, super-boring, and a bastard child of good, old-fashioned ambient, drone or lounge except with the added bonus of the person who wrote it probably wanting to sell you some magic crystal.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 18, 2009)

Lisa Gerrard is a goddess of music.  She's my favorite of all New Age musicians.

Dead Can Dance, also, is an obvious favorite.

E.S. Posthumus are great, too, though I didn't like their second album as much--too pop-sounding.


----------

